# 10 gallon



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

I just setup my 10 gallon with 2 20 watt flourescant bulbs with co2 and eco complete my question is is co2 really necessary with eco complete cause if its not im tankin the co2 canister to my other tank


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I suspect that CO2 is not necessary with Eco Complete, but I would say that CO2 is necessary with that amount of light.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Eco Complete doesn't make up for CO2, so with that amount of light, with or without Eco, you still need CO2 or you'll have some algae for sure.


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

alright thanks


----------

